# Black men steamed by Brooklyn nun Mary Turcotte's fake rape claim



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 2, 2011)

Black men steamed by Brooklyn nun Mary Turcotte&#39;s fake rape claim

Before anyone tells black males to look past slavery and Jim Crow and love the "new America" that has a black president which proves that racism is "over" perhaps to ought to read this link and this isn't a rare occurrence for white women to blame black men for rapes and kidnapping.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it goes both ways.

Does the name Tawana Brawley ring a bell?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I think it goes both ways.
> 
> Does the name Tawana Brawley ring a bell?



Do you really want to do a comparison on how many white women have falsely accused black men of rape as oppose to black women falsely accusing white men?


----------



## Madeline (Feb 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I think it goes both ways.
> 
> Does the name Tawana Brawley ring a bell?



Tawana was just a kid....it was that asshole Sharpton who wound her up and "handled" her disclosures to the media.

And anyway, what sort of morality makes "well, someone did it to me" a good enough excuse?


----------



## Madeline (Feb 2, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I think it goes both ways.
> ...



Sex crimes against black women and girls have traditionally not been aggressively pursued, no matter what color the alleged attacker may have been.  We have a serial killer of at least 11 women here to drive home that point.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 2, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I think it goes both ways.
> ...


*Yes*


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Name me the many white white men who were either lynched and or wrongfully convicted and put in prison after being falsely accused of raping black women.

The game is over.


----------



## Intense (Feb 2, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Black men steamed by Brooklyn nun Mary Turcotte's fake rape claim
> 
> Before anyone tells black males to look past slavery and Jim Crow and love the "new America" that has a black president which proves that racism is "over" perhaps to ought to read this link and this isn't a rare occurrence for white women to blame black men for rapes and kidnapping.





> Before anyone tells black males to look past slavery and Jim Crow and love the "new America" that has a black president which proves that racism is "over" perhaps to ought to read this link and this isn't a rare occurrence for white women to blame black men for rapes and kidnapping.



Wow Bass, my advice is you suck it up and be the Adult, not just act like one, be one. When I suggest that you look past Slavery, Jim Crow, Injustice, I am not implying that you ignore it or blind yourself to the reality of it, not at all. I'm suggesting that you are better than what others claim you to be. See through the division. Best foot forward, or is it that rather than overcome injustice, you seek to reverse the roles? Make up your mind, You either feed the solution or the problem.


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Duke lacrosse team falsely accused, convicted in the minds of racist faggots like you. Hell, you were right there with Nifong, Revvum Jesse and Al weren't you? ......


----------



## grunt11b (Feb 2, 2011)

> Before anyone tells black males to look past slavery and Jim Crow and love the "new America" that has a black president which proves that racism is "over" perhaps to ought to read this link and this isn't a rare occurrence for white women to blame black men for rapes and kidnapping.



I bet those same black men are feeling just like the 3 white guys from the Duke Lacross team from that incident in March of 2006 where the black girl falsely accused them of rape.
It happens, I'll leave it at that, there is no need for anyone to get on there soap box with this one.
 They are still waiting on Sharptons apology.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Are these guys dead?  Did their folks have to cut them down from trees?  Can I buy a postcard of their corpse?

No?

Then the damage, however grave, was not equal.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 2, 2011)

grunt11b said:


> > Before anyone tells black males to look past slavery and Jim Crow and love the "new America" that has a black president which proves that racism is "over" perhaps to ought to read this link and this isn't a rare occurrence for white women to blame black men for rapes and kidnapping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sharpton never apologizes.  One sign of an asshole...never make any effort to make amends when you screw up.


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

Madeline said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...




Who had to be cut down from a tree and what corpse is on a postcard?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2011)

Madeline said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


WOW, massive stretch there maddy
MaryLou Reton would be proud


----------



## Madeline (Feb 2, 2011)

grunt11b said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



That is not what I'm saying and you know it.

BTW, seems to me this woman is guilty of filing a false police report.  Why isn't she under arrest?


----------



## grunt11b (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...





I had to be cut down from a tree once, I was bowhunting and fell out of my stand and got my foot tangled in my harness, it was horrible.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2011)

grunt11b said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


did you make it to a postcard?


----------



## Madeline (Feb 2, 2011)

grunt11b said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



You guys are prolly too young to remember any of that evil stuff.

MPR: Postcard From A Lynching

And no, I wasn't alive in 1920 when the lynching happened, but I do remember stories about those postcards.  In Minnesota, of all places.


----------



## usa86 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



How about game on...

You have been challenged to present cases or statistics to support your claims of all these black men who are "falsely imprisoned and falsely accused" of rape by white women. However, those of us challenging you have heard nothing other than YOUR claims. Not to speak for everyone but I will concede to you that there were likely a lot of false claims made throughout the 19th and a bit more than half of the 20th century. Those were times when forensic science and law enforcement accountability were lacking. People were often punished based on witnesses or testimony which can be obviously be falsified. Also stop talking about lynching because the last public execution in the U.S. was in 1936. But times have changed so lets look at today and see why white women are still so afraid. All of the following statistics are from the U.S. Department of Justice. Notice we are talking about today/current times. The article you posted is a current event and my facts are current so don't go off on a long speech about slavery.

In 2006, 37,460 white women were sexually assaulted or raped by black men. What this means is that in the U.S. over 100 white women are raped or sexually assaulted by black men every day. On the other side of the coin there were between 0 and 10 black women raped and assaulted by white men each year. So 99.9999% of black women raped each year is done by black men. When whites commit violent acts, they do it to blacks only 2.4% of the time. While blacks choose white victims more than 50% of the time.

As previously mentioned, the false accusations made by Crystal Gail Mangum on the Duke lacrosse players is one of the most current and well known. However, lets compare apples to apples. In the case of the nun there is no doubt that what she did was wrong BUT her claim was against a NONSPECIFIC black man. Conversely, in the Duke lacrosse case Ms. Mangum specifically named the falsely accused men. They had to endure the legal battle. They were cursed by people of all races. One of them even lost a promising job offer. She has permanently tarnished the name and reputation of these men. Despite the fact that she blatantly lied they will always be known as the Duke lacrosse players. 

They not only had to suffer through the threats made against them, but also had to sit and listen while the NAACP and Al Sharpton turned them into civil rights and racist villains. What Ms. Mangum did is a crime and is called defamation of character or slander. Plus she would also likely be found guilty for causing emotional pain and suffering. Unfortunately for these men she had everything to gain and nothing to lose by making her fraudulent comments. Since she doesn't have a dollar to her name and a lawsuit would cost more than the young men would ever recover. So while the young men will forever be looked at with a judging eye, Ms. Mangum received financial support to help in her time of need. Because after all she was a "victim."


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


*Still waiting...............*


----------



## grunt11b (Feb 2, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



Yes, realtree outdoors picked it up for one Christmas only, I didnt get shit for it, but it was kinda cool being put out there for a few months.


----------



## grunt11b (Feb 2, 2011)

Nothing like using some shit from 90 years ago to try and prove that racism exists just as strong today. 

 While we're at it, lets talk about the 10,000,000 Christians who where slaughtered by the nazi's during world war II, and no I dont mean jews, I am talking Christians. I bet noone cares about them do we?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 2, 2011)

usa86 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




So we have one case of the Duke lacrosse players that certain whites are propping up as the ultimate crime and as worse than anything, ok game on, compare the Duke Lacrosse players to the blacks who suffered at the Rosewood massacre, all because of the false accusation of white woman accusing a black man of either raping and or assaulting her:

Rosewood massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Talk about scarred for life? How about those Scottsboro Boys


Scottboro Boys


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




You Uncle Tomming faggot, is the Duke lacrosse players the only case you morons can come up with as proof that "white men are routinely accused by black women?" How about this:

_On October 23, 1989 Stuart, manager of the upscale Kakas Furs on Newbury Street, and his pregnant wife, the former Carol DiMaiti (born March 26, 1959, in Boston), a lawyer, got into their car after attending childbirth classes at Brigham and Women's Hospital. *According to Stuart's subsequent statement, a black gunman with a raspy voice forced his way into their car at a stoplight, ordered them to drive to nearby Mission Hill, robbed them, then opened fire, shooting Charles in the stomach and Carol in the head. Stuart then drove away, despite his wound, calling 911 on his car phone*.

A film crew for the CBS Reality television series Rescue 911 happened to be riding with Boston Emergency Medical Services personnel and was able to capture the scene as police and paramedics assisted Stuart.

Carol Stuart died that night, after her son, Christopher, was delivered two months early by caesarean section. The infant suffered seizures due to oxygen deprivation and died 17 days later after his father authorized discontinuing life support. [1]

*Boston police searched for suspects matching Stuart's description of the assailant. Police suspected a man named Willie Bennett and on December 28, Stuart picked him out of a lineup.* Though investigating officers asked doctors whether Stuart's wounds could have been self-inflicted, they were told that this was very unlikely, given the severity of the injuries._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Stuart_(murderer)


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> usa86 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


you have to go back 80 years


----------



## Flaylo (Feb 3, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > usa86 said:
> ...



Does it matter dumbass, its still happening now

Philly Cop Fakes Shooting, Blames a Black Man - BV Black Spin

Bonnie Sweeten and 9-Year-Old Daughter Faked Abduction and Flew to Orlando - ABC News

Ashley Todd mugging hoax - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Susan Smith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Wells_(bank_robber)

Acid Attack Victim Bethany Storro Tells Police She Faked It - ABC News


Who really has to go back 80 years dumbass?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


talk to your boy, fucktard
he is the one that dug up 80 year old stories


----------



## Tank (Feb 3, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Name me the many white white men who were either lynched and or wrongfully convicted and put in prison after being falsely accused of raping black women.
> 
> The game is over.


----------



## Flaylo (Feb 3, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



It happened 80 years ago and even before that and still is happeneing now, how is what he said not relevant? White men haven't been treated by black women for almost their entire time, thats the only reason why you dumbass keep hyping up the Duke lacrosse scandal to make it look worse than anything that has ever happened to any black person. The real victims in all of this are women who are really raped who's stories police won't believe and black men who are wrongfully always blamed.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...


i agree with that last statement, not so much the rest

but then, there are a lot of men wrongfully accused of rape
white, black, red, yellow, brown


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 3, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Black men steamed by Brooklyn nun Mary Turcotte's fake rape claim
> 
> Before anyone tells black males to look past slavery and Jim Crow and love the "new America" that has a black president which proves that racism is "over" perhaps to ought to read this link and this isn't a rare occurrence for white women to blame black men for rapes and kidnapping.



This is going to come as a shock to you sport but most white men don't find most black women sexually attractive.  The ratio of black men with a white woman to white men with a black woman is at least 100 to 1.  

I respect most of the black women I know but none of them do anything for me in the attractive department.  Take someone like Oprah...Seems like a very smart good person.  She's rich too.  I wouldn't fuck her.  I'm sure she would be a good friend but sexually?  No way Hose'.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Black men steamed by Brooklyn nun Mary Turcotte's fake rape claim
> ...


what about this?


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 3, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Nope!  Although her sister is attractive to me.  She's probably the sexiest black woman I have ever seen in person.  I met her on a shuttle bus on the way to the airport in Hawaii.  We talked for about twenty minutes.  There was definitely attraction going on.  I didn't recognize her at first.  She seemed a lot bigger on a tennis court.  She had this Olympus camera that she couldn't get to work.  She was trying to take my picture.  So she asked me if I could fix it..but she had dropped it and I couldn't make it work.  So I took her pic with my Canon.  

http://www.google.com/images?q=sere...tle&resnum=1&ved=0CDgQsAQwAA&biw=1016&bih=513


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 3, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Black men steamed by Brooklyn nun Mary Turcotte's fake rape claim
> ...



I think thats changing because I see more and more white men with black women now.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 3, 2011)

Huggy don't think these black women are attractive?


----------



## Lynnwood Obama (Feb 3, 2011)

Let's not try to deceive by suggesting that this is an equal problem.  In the Brawley and Duke lacrosse team situations, they never were tried, did time in prison or were hanged.  We could go name for name and I am sure those of you who claim there are just as many false accusations made by black women would come up short(what else is new)! You want names:  Timothy Cole, Emmitt Till, Willie Barnett, John White, Michael Williams, Alan Cortez, William McCaffrey or how about the Scottsboro 9(all were hanged).  Check out Teddy Roosevelt in his State of the Union Address 1906:
*Edited*


----------



## driveby (Feb 3, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



You bitch ass sellout, you gotta go back 22 years, the Duke lacrosse incident was just a few years ago......


----------



## Flaylo (Feb 3, 2011)

driveby said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...




80 years ago and still counting right now you dumbass 

Philly Cop Fakes Shooting, Blames a Black Man - BV Black Spin

Bonnie Sweeten and 9-Year-Old Daughter Faked Abduction and Flew to Orlando - ABC News

Ashley Todd mugging hoax - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Susan Smith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Wells_(bank_robber)

Acid Attack Victim Bethany Storro Tells Police She Faked It - ABC News


The only sellout up in here is your dumbass.


----------



## Flaylo (Feb 3, 2011)

Come dumbass driveby, whats taking your ignorant ass so long to answer? Since the Duke Lacrosse incident how many white men have been false accused of rape by black women? You seem to think that there's a time limit on shit like this, which is irrelevant, because you think shit like this is from a pass generation of racist people, wake the fuck up dumbass.


----------



## driveby (Feb 3, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



1)How many black men were arrested, had to go trial and fight for their lives in the stories you cited?

2)How do you walk around with those big red shoes?


----------



## driveby (Feb 3, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Come dumbass driveby, whats taking your ignorant ass so long to answer? Since the Duke Lacrosse incident how many white men have been false accused of rape by black women? You seem to think that there's a time limit on shit like this, which is irrelevant, because you think shit like this is from a pass generation of racist people, wake the fuck up dumbass.



I just did, clown, that bullshit you posted was nothing like the Duke lacrosse incident. Dumbasses like you still think the Duke lacrosse players are guilty and OJ Simpson is innocent.......


----------



## Flaylo (Feb 3, 2011)

driveby said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Come dumbass driveby, whats taking your ignorant ass so long to answer? Since the Duke Lacrosse incident how many white men have been false accused of rape by black women? You seem to think that there's a time limit on shit like this, which is irrelevant, because you think shit like this is from a pass generation of racist people, wake the fuck up dumbass.
> ...



What the fuck you mean it was nothing like it you dumb fuck? The only difference between those cases I cited and the Duke lacrosse players is that the latter were white, fuck off. Those men were not lynched nor imprisoned falsely, those things have happened to black men and don't give me that bullshit about it happening years ago because when dickheads brought up Tawana Brawley you didn't have shit to say. The point is that black women don't make it a habit to falsely accuse white men of rape and car jacking to cover their asses by taking advantage of racist stereotypes, white women have and it goes back almost a hundred years ago and still goes on now so shut the fuck up.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 3, 2011)

White Mom Falsely Accuses Black Men Of Kidnapping, Is Found At Disney World | News One

BLACK MAN FALSELY ACCUSED OF MURDER SUES BOSTON POLICE.(MAIN) - Albany Times Union (Albany, NY) | HighBeam Research - FREE trial

Black Men in N.Y. Angry After Nun Falsely Acccuses Black Man of Raping Her - BV Black Spin

Murder: White Woman Falsely Accused An African Man

Video: Muslim Mom Falsely Accuses &#8216;Black Man&#8217; of Kidnapping Her Baby | EURweb

Seems like in the last one a Muslim woman tried to accuse a Black man of taking her baby.


----------



## driveby (Feb 3, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



What are the names of the black men arrested in those links you posted ? That makes a huge difference dumbass. The Duke lacrosse players had to go through the whole nine yards while racists were cheerleading the fact that these white guys were going to prison for a long time......


----------



## Flaylo (Feb 3, 2011)

driveby said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...




Fucker, black women don't have a pattern of continually blaming white men crimes that they themselves have committed to take advantage of racial stereotypes. That woman was in the room stripping for those men, quit different from blaming and picking out some random black man out of a line up and accusing him of rape or just plain making up shit and blaming it specifically on a black person. Those men at Duke were not lynched, executed and falsely imprisoned, black men have been, don't give me that shit about timeframes because it doesn't matter, the same shit thats happening now happened back then and thats black men being falsely accused, the lives of those Duke lacrosse players are not worth more than the lives of black men that were snuffed out for false accusations.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 3, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Black men steamed by Brooklyn nun Mary Turcotte's fake rape claim
> 
> Before anyone tells black males to look past slavery and Jim Crow and love the "new America" that has a black president which proves that racism is "over" perhaps to ought to read this link and this isn't a rare occurrence for white women to blame black men for rapes and kidnapping.


I think a little Rape Affirmative Action would help here.

Black women should go out en masse and falsely accuse White men of raping them. Maybe the First Lady should make this her new "passion"?

I'm sure MLK would agree.


----------



## driveby (Feb 3, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



One of the happiest days of your life was when the OJ verdict was announced, you're glad OJ got away with killing those white folks.......


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 3, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Huggy don't think these black women are attractive?



Now...Now... 

Big butts just don't do it for me therefore the typical black woman's body just doesn't make it for my tastes.

I find a few black women attractive.  I've had I think three short relationships with black women.  It's something about the naturally kinky course hair that I find off putting.  The girls pictured in your post are good looking.  The hair straightening on the visible parts of the body can only go so far.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 3, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Huggy don't think these black women are attractive?
> ...



I understand what your saying however not all black women are built the same though, alot of black people have mixed ancestry with whites, hispanics and Native Americans that can make black womens bodies look very different. Not all black womens hair is curly and afro, I have seen black women with straight hair because they have Indian and white grandparents.


----------



## daveman (Feb 3, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> usa86 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


How do two cases from 80 and 90 years ago refute the current stats that usa86 presented?


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 3, 2011)

She ought to be prosecuted for the crime of making the false report, and then sued for financial damages.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 3, 2011)

Madeline said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



Those damned Democrats!


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 3, 2011)

I wonder if poor old Reginald Denny made it onto a postcard? He doesn't know up from down and he didn't do a damn thing to anybody but they drug him out of his truck because he was white and smashed his brains in... Yay team/.


----------



## Tank (Feb 3, 2011)

How many Negros falsely accuse police officers of police brutality?


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 3, 2011)

A num steaming black men??  That is totally inhumane and Jeffery Dahlmeresque.


----------



## usa86 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> usa86 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



First, I am not entirely sure what your point is in referencing either the Rosewood Massacre or Scottsboro Boys provided that the events happened in 1923 and 1931 respectively. Because if you go back and read my original response youll notice in the 1st paragraph that I conceded to you the 19th century (1800's) and more than half of the 20th century (1900's). Maybe I should have been more specific but a bit more than half to me is around 1965 and definitely no later than 1970. I go on to say that my challenge/argument is based on today or more recent times (i.e. post 1965). So you failed in that part of your argument, ok that's fine. I assumed you would do that anyway.

Second, you completely ignored the statistics I offered you. But I suppose that they don't exactly fit your little theory so I guess if you can't rebut then just ignore them.

Finally, in regard to the Duke lacrosse discussion I never came anywhere close to saying as you suggested that it's the "ultimate crime and as worse than anything." I could think of many crimes and not even race related which are much worse. With that being said I think what the Nun did was unconscionable and she should be punished to the fullest extent of the law. My point was that the cases differ in two distinct ways; (1) your Nun case lacks any victim let alone a _specific_ victim, and (2) the treatment of the accuser.

Please compare for me how the impact of the Nun's comments have caused any hardships for either a _specific_ black man or black men which would equate to that suffered by the Duke lacrosse players. The Nun gave a general description of a black male and no arrests were made. The Duke players were arrested and charged with a crime, threatened, kicked out of school, embarrassed, loss of income, and suffered defamation of character. To top it all off they couldn't even recover their legally entitled damages.  How can you even begin to compare the two?

The Nun will be tagged as racist, removed from her position within the church, and I would assume suffer the self inflicted humiliation among family and friends. In NY falsifying a police report without a named suspect is only a misdemeanor. As I already said, what she did was wrong and when you do something wrong you live with the consequences. However, that is not the case with Crystal Mangum. She has actually been given financial assistance for college plus additional support so she can abstain from her former lifestyle. She has clearly felt NO shame or remorse which is obvious from the fact she never made an apology. With Al Sharpton and the NAACP as her guard dogs the city/community and Duke University refrained from any attempt to "right the wrongs" because such an act would give rise to additional racist implications. Accordingly, in the end the Nun lost her job, is branded a racist by headline news, and may face criminal charges. Whereas Ms Mangum gets to go to college for free and is regarded as a victim. Again, how can you even begin to compare or explain the two completely opposite treatments/outcomes?


----------



## Lisa4Catholics (Feb 8, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I think it goes both ways.
> ...


I was not aware skin tone makes you more or less predisposed to doing something underhanded, bogus and evil......


----------



## usa86 (Feb 8, 2011)

JWBooth said:


> She ought to be prosecuted for the crime of making the false report, and then sued for financial damages.



She can only be charged with a misdemeanor for falsifying a police report without a named suspect. She would pay a fine and be done with it. The only reason for the city to prosecute her is because of the racial implications and backlash. 

Please tell me what financial damages could she possibly be sued for?


----------



## Tank (Feb 8, 2011)

If you want to make a rape story more believable, say it was a negro....


----------



## The Gadfly (Feb 8, 2011)

Look, falsely accusing someone of a crime that never happened is just plain wrong, no matter who does it, or why. When the end result is a wrongful conviction, an execution, or a lynching, that just adds a needless tragedy to the wrong. When it results in the perpetuation of a racial stereotype, that just adds hate to the wrong. When someone's reputation is damaged, that just adds to the wrong. Ultimately though, it all begins with the original lie that starts it all. One would hope that even the thought of the possible tragic (if unintended) consequences would be enough to prevent the lie in the first place; apparently not always, unfortunately.


----------



## human (Mar 22, 2011)

I hope that Sr. Mary Turcotte has to do some meaningful city activities to try and make up for the wrongness or her claims and the harm that she caused.

That being said, she lived in an extremely closed cult environment - do a google search of the sect  and I think she was also raised in the cult, so she would have had no knowledge of normal human relationships (even simple friendships), no idea about how the real world works, or consequences. Almost all daily decisions are made by the superiors.  Outsiders, whatever their ethnicity, are seen as corrupting influences to be feared.  As we know from history and ongoing events, the more a group of people are dehumanized, be they blacks, Jews, etc., the easier it is for other people to view them as not deserving of moral consideration and to demonize them.  For this sect, the rest of the world is the other and only the members of their small group will be saved (and their group is mostly white).

Whether or not the bodega worker sneak sex happened, something happened that pushed her to seek council and go to the hospital.  Was she pregnant? Did she contract an STD that freaked her out, since she probably had no sex ed? Was she abused or raped by someone else? Did she have consensual sex but was still freaked out? Did she have a gynecological problem that needed treatment, but feared she would be accused of evilness, so made up the rape story as a cause of her gynecological problem? Was she going crazy inside a stifling environment?  

Whatever her reasons for making up the rape story on the streets of NY, when the police asked her the race of the attacker, it may have been 50/50 chance that she picked black instead of white.  Then again, she may have picked black because of racism.  Either way, she needs to be exposed to the real world, she needs to spend daily time doing normal things with people of other ethnicities, free of her superiors supervision.  Hopefully, she will develop more empathy for others, will fully regret her false claim, and the next time she is in a difficult situation, do the right thing.


----------



## Tank (Mar 22, 2011)

human said:


> Whatever her reasons for making up the rape story on the streets of NY, when the police asked her the race of the attacker, it may have been 50/50 chance that she picked black instead of white.  Then again, she may have picked black because of racism.



She picked black because that is the most believable.


----------

